# NAP QuikTune 360 vs. Whisker Biscuit?



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

Archery Peeps,

I was looking at the NAP QuikTune 360 (new version) as compared to the Whisker Biscuit QS (B2 generation).

Can anyone offer pros and cons between the two rests?

P.S. Let's keep the "flames" to a minimum...:wink: 

Joe


----------



## 98Redline (May 20, 2003)

Go with the biscuit.

I tried the QT 360 about a year ago and never could get that thing to shoot worth a darn. I seemed that regardless of how I set the rest or tuned the bow I could never get decent arrow flight. Every other rest in my box would shoot just fine, but I could never get the 360 to work.

The arrow always seemed to act as if the support was too stiff.

While I don't shoot one (my preference is for drop away rests) I think the Biscuit is one of the finest and simplest rests made.

The other alternatave that you might check out is the Catwaba (recently acquired by Bowtech)
http://www.catawbaarchery.com/products.as


----------



## redryder66 (Jun 4, 2005)

I'd go with the WB. I've used them for years on my hunting bows, with no complaints. They can be tough on thin vanes, but if you use something stout like Blazers, you'll be all set.

I tried the NAP 360 briefly, but could not get it to tune. If you use small diameter carbon arrows the base of your vanes will hit the support blade unless you trim the width of the support some. If you use a helical fletch on a small diameter arrow, it gets real tricky. 

The WB is back on my hunting bow now.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

98Redline and Redryder66,

Hey, can I get a response from the "Blue Men"...?!?!?!

 

Just kidding! Thanks for your insight. I already have the Biscuit. I've got some Blazers on order (should be here today or tomorrow). I'll re-fletch some arrows with the Blazers and try the Biscuit again.

For what its worth...the Biscuit shot great for me while hunting (whacked a deer through both lungs and the heart from about 23 yards) but it is exhibiting tuning problems when paper tuning to get everything perfect. I'm thinking its due to a bit of fletching contact.

Well, I'll see how the Blazers work out. Of course, if someone wants to lend (or give) me a QuikTune 360...I'll try it!  

Joe


----------

